# Model Engine Shows



## putputman (Apr 22, 2009)

Where are the best places in the North Central part of the USA to see model engines. I realize there are no big shows like NAMES up here, but with all the other shows and celebrations, many of them have some model engine displays.

Would like to see a list places, dates, & descriptions.

Perhaps there could be a section in HMEM to post shows etc.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 22, 2009)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Would like to see a list places, dates, & descriptions.
> 
> Perhaps there could be a section in HMEM to post shows etc.



Sounds like a very good idea!

I second the motion.

-MB


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2009)

Here a current list of shows, it changes all the time. Biggest problem is getting people to update the show with the correct info. There is a book that comes out each year. With the shows in the US and Canada.

The list is http://www.smokstak.com/forum/ scroll to the bottom of the page it is listed there with links to most of them.

The book is called Farm Collector Show Directory
http://www.farmcollectorshowdirectory.com/
is their web site.
glen


----------



## putputman (Apr 22, 2009)

Glen, I think both of those sites tend to lean towards larger farm or antique machinery. What I am really looking for is more the type of models we discuss & show on HMEM.

Many of the trashing shows and steam engine shows have areas for models. Example: In 2005 I went to a threshing show at Rollag, MN. and they had a building set aside for small models. It was full of models and was wonderful. 

I went back to the show in 2008 and the same building had very few displays and was a total disappointment. 

I am hoping that HMEM members can provide info on some shows that have a lot of small model displays.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2009)

The model show directory was combined with the other directories that they put out and they publish only one now. So you have to go thru the ones in the near by areas and find out if they include models. The local to me large tractor and farm show has had a good number of model engines that the guys don't make it to NAMES for what ever reasons.

There is a national model show that was started last year that is at the top of the smokestak page in the scale model engine page.

There aren't the local club shows here in the US as there are in England.
Cabin Fever, NAMES

Black Hills model engineering show Sept 19th a one day show. That Cliff Roemmich is in charge of. Rapid City South Dakota

Estevan Model Engineering show Oct 17&18th Estevan Saskatchewan

There are also a number of shows on the west coast.
glen


----------

